# recommended clinics in London for over 40s ds



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Can someone suggest the best clinics in London for over 40's please, to use DS.  Finances are also an issue.


----------



## Irongirl (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi I'm at the Acu at the Chelsea and Westminster hospital under Dr Dimitrios Nikolaou who specialises in women in late 30s and 40s I'm 45 and currently in my 2ww with my own eggs. Prices are very reasonable too.


----------

